# Drywall Screws in Joist Hangars



## jar546 (Aug 15, 2019)

Not only are there unused holes but.............
Insert code violation number here:


----------



## steveray (Aug 15, 2019)

How many do you want?

R104.9 Approved materials and equipment. Materials,
equipment and devices approved by the building official shall
be constructed and installed in accordance with such
approval

R106.1.2 Manufacturer’s installation instructions.
Manufacturer’s installation instructions, as required by
this code, shall be available on the job site at the time of
inspection.

R502.6.2 Joist framing. Joists framing into the side of a
wood girder shall be supported by approved framing
anchors or on ledger strips not less than nominal 2 inches
by 2 inches (51 mm by 51 mm).


----------



## e hilton (Aug 15, 2019)

Looks like the hanger is fastened to the web of an i-joist.  Don’t think the mfgr allows that.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 15, 2019)

Looks like LVL to me.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 15, 2019)

R106.1.2 in regards to the SST hanger, drywall screws would not be permitted but SST screws would. So the hanger would not be installed correctly per manufactures instructions. I believe the correct hanger is being used for a 1.5 width framing lumber unless the plans state otherwise. GP and TJI allow both USP and Simpson hanger usage with this type LVL beam.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 15, 2019)

Simpson loves these for their road show on "what not to do" with their hangers.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 15, 2019)

Those don't look to be the correct Simpson hard nails for the hanger, appear to be 2 different types of nails as well.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 16, 2019)

tmurray said:


> Looks like LVL to me.


I was interpreting the plywood where the caption is ... to be the flange of the joist.  You could be right.


----------

